# Report: Pero Antic back to Europe



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615625002025635840


----------



## R-Star

Huge loss.....


----------



## Dissonance

Stupid.


----------



## Porn Player

I liked him being in the league, one of the few NBA players that I've been lucky enough to watch live.


----------



## HKF

Damn the NYPD.


----------



## BlakeJesus

HKF said:


> Damn the NYPD.


That was my first thought, I wonder if that whole situation had any impact on this choice.


----------



## R-Star

BlakeJesus said:


> That was my first thought, I wonder if that whole situation had any impact on this choice.


I think him not being very good had a good impact on the whole thing.


----------



## ATLien

I will mostly remember Pero for getting into it with David West, getting arrested with Thabo and jacking up a ton of threes although to be fair to him I'm pretty sure the coaches told him to.


----------



## Porn Player

ATLien said:


> I will mostly remember Pero for getting into it with David West, getting arrested with Thabo and jacking up a ton of threes although to be fair to him I'm pretty sure the coaches told him to.


He loves firing the 3 ball off regardless of what any coach has told him.


----------



## ATLien

Despite being just about the team's only healthy player in the playoffs, Pero barely played down the stretch. Unless we sign any free agents other than our own, which I don't think happens, Mike Muscala should see his minutes increase by a lot.


----------

